# Where can I buy tin?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've recently started pouring my own jigs, and have noticed the thinner, flatter jigs are flexible because the lead is soft. I read that adding some tin to my lead will make it more rigid. Anyone know of a source to buy scrap tin in the pensacola area?

thanks

Josh


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

tin can maybe..


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe a few calls to various bullet makers like Hornady etc. may get you some sources if it isn't available locally.

Brent


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

See if you can locate the 50-50 solder bar stock. I had a hard time finding tin for bullet making. Switched to this and it worked. Got mine from a plumber supply. Mix this with your lead.

RJ


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Or find a tire store that has a bunch of old wheel weights laying around. They are a tin/lead mix


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

wetley49 said:


> Or find a tire store that has a bunch of old wheel weights laying around. They are a tin/lead mix


This is the easiest solution. Wheel weight lead is much harder because it contains several impurities including tin. If you don't want to go through the trouble of hitting tire stores, or you use a Lee pot with spout, you can buy cleaned wheel weight ingots off ebay pretty cheap. 

Nathan


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

McMaster-Carr sells it in ingot, but it is ~$30 a pound - there is some available on e-bay, for $15 s pound - I use tire weights, and have no problems. The solder will help, but if you add the tin or the solder, the cost of pouring your own will get as high as just buying them.

Steve


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Solder in Weights*

Just a word of advice when using exotic materials in a jig mold.

When pouring jig heads or weights using a lead/tin solder mixture, be advised that sometimes it works as solder, effectively joining your weight/jighead and mold into one solid mass. It can be undone with a judicious application of heat but is a pain.

I smoke my molds using a candle to prevent this. Too many people don't and wonder why the sticking.

Be careful out there with hot lead. C2


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Aluminium*

Hello Josh

Wondering if adding aluminium instead of tin would work to act as a hardener, let me know.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Hello Josh
> 
> Wondering if adding aluminium instead of tin would work to act as a hardener, let me know.


 
Thanks for the replies everyone, I have literally called every tire store in Pensacola, and no luck that route, no one seems to have any wheel weights or they have someone already that picks them up from them. If anyone does have any they'd like to sell, or know of a specific store, let me know.

Emmanuel I don't know about Aluminum, I just did a uick google to see that the melting point is 1220 F which is about twice as hot as lead's melting point. Might be difficult to do, we'll see if anyone has any experience with this.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Pennies melt at 787 F which I can get no problem and are 97.5% zinc... wonder if that would work. Thoughts?


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Be carefull with wheel weights. Old ones are ok. Sometime ago there was some articles on the new wheel weights. These give off a very toxic fume. They are supposed to be very dangerous to breath. Try a truck repair shop for wheel weights. Trying to locate the article. If I find it I will post it. I also smoke my bullet and jig molds with a bees wax candle. It seems to work better for some reason. Never had a sticking problem doing this. Been making them for over 45 years.

RJ


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*..good trick , Tiny !*



Charlie2 said:


> Just a word of advice when using exotic materials in a jig mold.
> 
> When pouring jig heads or weights using a lead/tin solder mixture, be advised that sometimes it works as solder, effectively joining your weight/jighead and mold into one solid mass. It can be undone with a judicious application of heat but is a pain.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an "old" trick....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Most molds are Aluminum*

You won't solder to the Aluminum with most anything I can think of unless you get it hot enough to melt the Aluminum.

BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THE FUMES COMING OFF LEAD. HEAVY METAL POISONING IS CUMULATIVE--IT BUILDS UP IN YOUR SYSTEM OVER TIME. I pour in front of a fan that pulls the fumes away from me. Wash your hands thoroughly when handling lead.

I see bars and rolls of solder at yard sales from time to time and often pick it up if it is cheap enough

Smoking your mold not only makes the lures releas easier but it also greatly reduces "Wrinkles" it the poured lure. BTW, these wrinkles are correctly called "Cold Shunt" lines.

Be careful with excessive temperatures because you can cause de-alloying with the release of lots of toxic fumes. Mark each mold with the temperature it "likes." A few degrees often makes a lot of difference in the quality of the finished product.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Clarification*

Capt Ken;

I really don't remember what this mold was made from. All I know that it was one solid mass that wouldn't open, let alone shed the sinkers. I also don't know what he was using to mold, be it lead, solder, or whatever.

I didn't apply the hammer treatment. He had already done a yeoman job of that, so decided to use my trusty propane torch.

I applied heat while carefully watching for signs of overheating.

Finally; I got the mold to open. The weights were on one half or the other and stuck solid? I finally melted whatever it was out and gave him the mold back with some old castnet leads to melt. End of story(I hope).

BTW; I never found out what he was melting to make weights with. I just wasn't that curious. 

FWIW: An old cast net lead 'trick'. When taking the finished jig from the mold, drop it into a container of iced water. This hardens the lead. Be sure that the water gets no where near the hot melted lead. C2


----------

